# Wanted: Scottsdale 2/21



## pacman (Jan 12, 2015)

Looking for one week in Scottsdale or Phoenix area.


----------



## dltorrisi (Jan 22, 2015)

Sent you a PM. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Scottsdale*

Sent you a PM


----------

